# Chase & Status feat. Delilah - Time



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in Love.... :argie:

Live






Official Video






I dont know what it is recently finding a number of solo female artists very attractive.

Maybe the fact they are nice looking and talented.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Things id do! :doublesho


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good song and hot female. is the new album any good?


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

no more idols is a great album - not sure there is a new album out yet as they only released NMI in jan 2011


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

hulla the hulla said:


> no more idols is a great album - not sure there is a new album out yet as they only released NMI in jan 2011


Great great album!!

Cant wait to see them live again in October


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

rsdan1984 said:


> good song and hot female. is the new album any good?


yeah its a great album mate, Hitz is one of my favourites on there. Definitly worth a download.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

cool, might have to get it then


----------



## Minstral (May 21, 2011)

best song on the album


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Chase and status are class


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

saw them live the other friday and seeing them again this saturday and the saturday after!! they are amazing live! and delilah....WOWWWEEEEEEEEE


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Went to see them a couple of years ago, when the first album, more than alot, had just come out. They were absolutely brilliant, from start to finish, pure class


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------

